# LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 10/9/11



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

will be there. :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

dip'n car club 714;;;;;;;;;;;in da house;;;;who said it


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 363894


 They couldn't get any diffrrnt artist than last year same old stuff again I hope erryrhing ain't the same this year


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 363894


 ROLLERZ ONLY S.F. NM Will Be In The House........uffin: :yes:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE THERE..........:yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

still debating if I will get there that Fri for the whole weekend or roll up there on Sat. looks like it will be a gametime decision hno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THE ALL MIGHTY GOOD TIMES


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside lowriders will be in the hop pit ,,all the way from OHIO


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

[h=2]







[/h]








SuenoS & DeAquellas Car Club 1st Annual Picnic in Orange County 9/25/11 _







COME JOIN ORANGE COUNTY FOR A DAY, 9AM- 4PM Bolsa Park, Westminster Ca_ SuenoS & DeAquellas Car Club 1st Annual Picnic in Orange County 
ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!
COME JOIN ORANGE COUNTY FOR A DAY!

GARDEN GROVE PARK / BOLSA PARK
9301 WESTMINSTER AVE.
GARDEN GROVE 92844

MAIN CROSS STREETS - BROOKHUST ST. & WESTMINSTER AVE. 
CLOSEST FREEWAY - 22FWY & 405FWY

IT WILL BE CRACKIN LACKIN.......​


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

HODNATIONAL RIDERS.
THE HOODNATIONAL CHEA BEAH MOFUCKIN MOVEMENT IN THIS BITCH!
87 KC


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

SkanlesS will be in the house


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

INSPIRATIONS EAST BAY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS WORLD WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

screwed up loco said:


> still debating if I will get there that Fri for the whole weekend or roll up there on Sat. looks like it will be a gametime decision hno:


might go to silverbowl park on friday for a diffrent event , then go to the set up sat and the show sunday.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> might go to silverbowl park on friday for a diffrent event , then go to the set up sat and the show sunday.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't wait ,this is my first supershow and we bringing 2 hoppers out ..its going to be fun !!

Midwest& eastcost will be roll'n in town Thursday


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Majestics Sin City will be there!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

REAL 4 LIFE CC WILL BE THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

BORN2RYDE modesto ca. will be in the house


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS 
*WILL BE THERE WITH A BOOTH WITH HUGE SAVING. 


GET ALL UR PARTS AT SUPER SHOW FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL THEM TO ALL THE SHOPS! WHOLESALE TO THE PUBLIC AT THE HOPPOS BOOTH DEAD CENTER DOWN VENDER ROW!!
MAKE SURE TO STOP ON BY AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PRODUCT ALONG WITH THE TALKED ABOUT "RF1 AND RF2" PUMPS!

909 923 5553!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics well be there strong this year


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Low4Life Michigan will be in the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Make sure you hit me up toyo,,well do some partying lol


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

Blvd Traditions will be there representing


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*


Untouchables*


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

************ THIS JUST IN************
HOPPOS WILL BE GIVING AWAY *FREE *SWAG AT THE BOOTH *FREE *DVDS AND *FREE HOPPOS STICKERS *(while supplies last)
just a way to thank all of our customers lets end this year with a BANG AND SHOW LV WHAT THE LOWRIDER SCENE IS ALL ABOUT.

GET ALL UR PARTS AT OUR BOOTH FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL TO ALL THE SHOP _WHOLESALE_ TO THE PUBLIC JUST ANOTHER WAY TO THANK OUR CUSTOMER FOR A GREAT 2011 YEAR!


WWW.HOPPOSONLINE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/HOPPOSONLINE
909 923 5553 CALL US UP


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL IN THE HOUSE SEE U ALL IN 9DAY VEGAS *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

for anyone bringing their old lady that weekend 

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/170046B3D67251BE?artistid=777945&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=40


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be out there thursday till tuesday


----------



## GregB (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

*Socios will be there whit clown confusion and sugar rush *


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

JUIC'D64 said:


> INDIVIDUALS WORLD WIDE WILL BE THERE


 X35 quoted foe truff!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

going to be a great turn out! hoppos 909 923 5553!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

eastbay_drop said:


> i will be out there thursday till tuesday


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL DER.....PARTYING ALL WEEKEND...SEE U ALL THERE.....


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TRANSPORTER AVAILABLE IN THE LA AREA FOR ANYONE THAT IS GOING!!! WE HAVE SOME EXTRA SPOTS, THANKS!
CURLY
562-208-8380


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:bowrofl:WILL BE IN TOWN! :boink:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be there...


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MAJESTICS ALL CHAPTERS BEST BELIEVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

driving all the way from NJ 2600 mile road trip homies taking hoppers


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

_*STR8TIPPIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CasinoDreams said:


> driving all the way from NJ 2600 mile road trip homies taking hoppers


thats doin it right there.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CasinoDreams said:


> driving all the way from NJ 2600 mile road trip homies taking hoppers


Damn, that's a road trip!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Area 51 kustoms will try to make it
Car in the works


----------



## brothajuan (May 25, 2011)

CasinoDreams said:


> driving all the way from NJ 2600 mile road trip homies taking hoppers


Let me at least buy you a drink for making that drive


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

LOVE ONES

 RIP 

LA CAR CLUB

​WILL BE THERE ! 
​


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

brothajuan said:


> Let me at least buy you a drink for making that drive
> View attachment 370147


no dout we will see u down there look for a fat mofo with a loyalty shirt


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

slow & low car club from El Paso TX will be there


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Drastic Auto Club NYC will be out there


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Count Straight Game c.c in!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TOKER1 WILL B THERE AGAON CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Tage said:


> Drastic Auto Club NYC will be out there


 Really. ????


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brown Society will be there cali/a.z


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL SKOOL WAYZ BARSTOW CALIFAS BE THERE 113%


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We at Krazy Kutting will be there. We have sponsored the Las Vegas Show for 4 years straight now and we will have a booth there with full Chrome molded G-body and Big Body Suspensions as well as a full line of billet accesories for all your lowriders from Impala Dash plates, Switch plates and extentions,We will also have alot of Hydraulic parts we bought the inventory from a wharehouse that made the roadster Hydraulics and Sinister Hydraulics and we will be selling those parts at 50% off of retail. I know this blog wasn't made for advertsing business but I wanted to let people know we will bethere this weekend selling at very good prices.


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good times san jose will b there:run:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

CasinoDreams said:


> driving all the way from NJ 2600 mile road trip homies taking hoppers


SEE YOU THERE ,BE CAREFUL ON THAT LONG ASS DRIVE BROTHER.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

almost ready...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine will be in the house so make sure to stop by the booth. Everyone have a safe trip driving up........


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

felix96 said:


> Brown Society will be there cali/a.z


 Good to know homie c u out there have a safe trip! !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas magazine will be in the house so make sure to stop by the booth. Everyone have a safe trip driving up........


 C u fellas out there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

we are ready


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin fresno cali ..will be out there riden!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TRU RYDAZ TEXAS, NEW MEXICO, AND HAWAII will be ther


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CasinoDreams said:


> no dout we will see u down there look for a fat mofo with a loyalty shirt


hey i think we just passed yalls 3 truck and trailers before u hit albuquerque. be safe fellas and dont fall asleep :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND AT THE SUPER SHOW SKIM!:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Skim said:


> hey i think we just passed yalls 3 truck and trailers before u hit albuquerque. be safe fellas and dont fall asleep :biggrin:


 yep that was us ...we will see you there homie.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Skim said:


> hey i think we just passed yalls 3 truck and trailers before u hit albuquerque. be safe fellas and dont fall asleep :biggrin:


 Yep that was us lol we saw ya flying by lol.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Flying in tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

csc 719 will be there


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i guess im coming....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep that was us lol we saw ya flying by lol.


 we saw those jersey plates and the hoppers, we knew it was you guys lol. stay safe homies.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> i guess im coming....


cut it out fool. as if you would miss vegas!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm leaving in a little bit repping elusive car club gott a start drinking early hahaha


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

We taking off at noon got that droski ready to go.........


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> i guess im coming....


 Ha!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

while we wer cruising over the bridge next to the hoover dam we saw two trucks carrying cars from rollerz only.  we are in vegas now and relaxing. see yall at the set up on sat.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

made it. gonna be cruising the strip tonight. my car got filthy from all the rain in texas and new mexico so were gonna hit the car wash and cruise if anybody wants to cruise the strip or meet up!


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

SkanlesS c.c. Modesto Cali is here:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I get into town tomorrow morning!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

sp00kyi3 said:


> OL SKOOL WAYZ BARSTOW CALIFAS BE THERE 113%


 That's right hommie we will see u guys there my car will b done for the new years we will see u out there


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

its 11pm.... and i havent even packed yet.....:around:
and my flight is 7am....:run:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Jus Dip N will b there mos deff!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> its 11pm.... and i havent even packed yet.....:around:
> and my flight is 7am....:run:


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll be there with 4myride.com taking pix and video.... feel free to say what up if you spot us!


----------



## brothajuan (May 25, 2011)

we were told she would be at the show


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Taste of Latin will be flying out at O dark thirty tomorrow. Everybody driving be safe out there.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

brothajuan said:


> we were told she would be at the show


:fool2:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Just passed a lifestyle cc car and a done up mini truck  almost there


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Hopefully everyone's having a safe ride I already lost a beer


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

screwed up loco said:


> :fool2:


Love that booty clap


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Just pumped gas wit a clean tre from majestics Lancaster beautiful car


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Just the ride there is fun ELUSIVE CC and ALL EYES ON US cc having a good time ain't even in LV yet


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> its 11pm.... and i havent even packed yet.....:around:
> and my flight is 7am....:run:


You have 8 hours to pack and catch your plane, seems like ample time :dunno:


----------



## LCWARRIOR (May 4, 2009)

ILL BE THERE SATURDAY!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics is rolling out Saturday dipping right into Vegas two 67s on rag other Caprice one 64 and 48 panel Vegas or bust


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> made it. gonna be cruising the strip tonight. my car got filthy from all the rain in texas and new mexico so were gonna hit the car wash and cruise if anybody wants to cruise the strip or meet up!


 See u Sunday skim north Texas in the house


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Man no one hit the Orleans fuck head security wanted m
Me to go to jail fuck the bullshit


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Getting ready to get locked an loaded... See you all in LV. Have a safe drives and flights.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

green ice said:


> See u Sunday skim north Texas in the house


 thats right homie see u then. cruising the vegas strip in a low low is the shit just remember the LVPD has a zero tollerance for hydraulics so dont clown or they will impound your car!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

hour away xo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_AZ ON IT'S WAY!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Prayers go out to everyone going out to Vegas....
Please be safe.:happysad:


Here go the first pic's of AZ going to the show!
Alittle dark but it is a cell phone and it's night still...:tongue:



















UNITED....
WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE NATION WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!
5 CHAPTER IN ATTENDENCE!!!!! _:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

cadillacBENe said:


> Man no one hit the Orleans fuck head security wanted mMe to go to jail fuck the bullshit


 Hahahaha wooo Jose cuervo hahaha godddd damnnnn


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


86bluemcLS said:


> That's right hommie we will see u guys there my car will b done for the new years we will see u out there


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Already in vegas bn here since yesterday


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

cadillacBENe said:


> Hahahaha wooo Jose cuervo hahaha godddd damnnnn


:roflmao: I will be going next year, sounds like the party has already started!


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

WIll Be In THE BUILDING


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 363894


 INDIVIDUAL C.C OUT OF SAN DIEGO NOW IN VEGAS..!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

romeo said:


> View attachment 373115
> WIll Be In THE BUILDING


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Klique heading out tonight/tomorrow am :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I heard theres a two door towncar busting on this year.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooops meant busting out....


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Yea theres a pic of it!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...34812_100001293624837_584134_2019979878_n.jpg


Click to see it....


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Mean Roll call..
looking forward to seein ya piks =]

RESPECT to all Ryderz


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope so! .................................. See you guys on Sunday, be safe everyone!



brothajuan said:


> we were told she would be at the show


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just wondering if anything is going on this weekend in Vegas. Any meet up spots or partying going on


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Mister.D719 (Dec 1, 2010)

Need wrist bands money in hand hit me up asap 719_217_3857


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

KRAZY STYLEZ ANTELOPE VALLEY WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'm at TAO....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

drasticbean said:


> I'm at TAO....


this!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

MAJOR GAME FROM DAT STRAIGHTGAME CC OUT OF SAN DIEGO OUT LIVE IN SIN CITY FADDDED YEA DAT STRAIGHTGAMERS IN THE VILLLLEN YEEEEE


----------



## LOWRIDER559 (Apr 17, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> I heard theres a two door towncar busting on this year.....


yup majestics is busting it out


----------



## 63 gdaddy (Sep 6, 2011)

hey pinky whats up this is black mike from ypsilanti michigan, big bills homeboy. Im out in vegas for the show where you at call me on my cell 7348298629


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got on 99 headed to Vegas


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Meeting up with my cousin at 11:30 on the I-15 in North San Diego. See u all this afternoon. Let the Party begin.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

is in vegas!!!!!!!! let party fam!!!!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Saw alot of firme rides on the road last nite driving,,,, Vegas is gonna be hoppin


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

See you all locos up there homies


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Taste of Latin in the house


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

almost show time xo


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ontario classics is rolling out Saturday dipping right into Vegas two 67s on rag other Caprice one 64 and 48 panel Vegas or bust



:thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Can't wait ,this is my first supershow and we bringing 2 hoppers out ..its going to be fun !!
> 
> Midwest& eastcost will be roll'n in town Thursday


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Some pics of cars at the show.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> Some pics of cars at the show.


 More pics of this car please


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

Jaime looking good, hope you guys stay safe out there, and good luck


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where is this at


TopDogg said:


>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TopDogg said:


>


US CUSTOM CHECK POINT? WHERE ARE U GUYS COMING FROM?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm on the strip right now & will be at the show tomorrow with a pack of Impala cigarettes for sale just look for a GoodFellas NorCal shirt


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

eastbay68 said:


> I'm on the strip right now & will be at the show tomorrow with a pack of Impala cigarettes for sale just look for a GoodFellas NorCal shirt


Check out Joe on the grinduffin:,sup Joe have one for me


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


> I heard theres a two door towncar busting on this year.....


I beleive that one is from Majestics CC in San Diego. Painted by Sal Manzano.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

Maximus1959 said:


> I beleive that one is from Majestics CC in San Diego. Painted by Sal Manzano.


IT WAS PAINTED BY MIKE D.


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

that is coming from Glamis on the way to Blythe....


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> I'm on the strip right now & will be at the show tomorrow with a pack of Impala cigarettes for sale just look for a GoodFellas NorCal shirt


 Whats up east bay give me akall iam out here 2


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Strictly Family will be there.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Maximus1959 said:


> I beleive that one is from Majestics CC in San Diego. Painted by Sal Manzano.


 SAL THAT DUDE IS A START AND NO FINISH MIKE D TOOK HIS FAME REAL TALK


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

WAY Of LIFE in the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!! _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TopDogg said:


>


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> SAL THAT DUDE IS A START AND NO FINISH MIKE D TOOK HIS FAME REAL TALK


Kinda like the guys that pay a few bucks and expect a $15k paint job for peanuts. Nobody took his fame. Sal is a legend and there is nothing anybody can say about it. Real talk!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> IT WAS PAINTED BY MIKE D.


Very nice Mike D! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all the car clubs and solo riders have a safe trip to vegas and a safe trip back home every one please buckle up :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _LOWRIDER STYLE AT THE MOVE IN FOR THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE VEGAS CAR SHOW!!!!! _:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

To all that made to Vegas enjoy be safe and take a lot of pictures for all of us that didn't make it out there this year.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

What time is the hop?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 373399


 Nice!!!!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Maximus1959 said:


> Kinda like the guys that pay a few bucks and expect a $15k paint job for peanuts. Nobody took his fame. Sal is a legend and there is nothing anybody can say about it. Real talk!


never said the work wasnt good or even knockin the work ive been dealing with sal for over 15 years he just been on some different shit HOPE HE JUST BEEN TO BUSY i will still get work done by the LEGEND if he promises to finish AND DINERO IS NOT A PROBLEM REAL TALK ok guys headed to the show


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

More vegas pics homies!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Looking nice so far more pics please


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> I heard theres a two door towncar busting on this year.....


i got a 98 vert with workin top and quarters for someone to take home and finish....holla 7026664444 i can send some pics 3gs


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

ConvertibleDeville said:


> View attachment 373399


Dammmm Big "M" putting it down


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Post up pics


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

PIC'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

any more pics from the show????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

1st el ray ...2nd freak show ,3rd summer madness .... lowrider of the year


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

traditrional...1st dark side dynasty , and 2nd 8 cents..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> 1st el ray ...2nd freak show ,3rd summer madness .... lowrider of the year


Thank you


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> traditrional...1st dark side dynasty , and 2nd 8 cents..


Thanks


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHO GOT CLUB OF THE YEAR.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

WHERE'S THE PICS


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

shadow1 said:


> WHERE'S THE PICS


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/315854-vegas-supershow-pics-thread.html


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

RO 8 time club of the year!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style placed 4 times.......










2nd in 90 Street Custom-Mike President Glendale Az











2nd 80's El Camino Class- Tony President San Antonio Chapter

Group pic of just a few us who could make it....










Chapters: Glendale Az, San Antonio Tx, Tolleson Az, Las Vegas Nevada and Mesa Az! :thumbsup: _


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> 1st el ray ...2nd freak show ,3rd summer madness .... lowrider of the year


huey whats cars freak show?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> huey whats cars freak show?


chuys monte carlo from los angeles cc..


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 373695
> RO 8 time club of the year!



*RollerZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

We got pictures!!!! 

Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.

Please keep on checking back as we just started to edit and upload pics.... It'll probably take us until Monday night, be we'll have full coverage of the show, so feel free to refresh every hour!


*http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/Lowrider-Super-Show-Cashman-Center-Las-Vega-NV-EfDDcBaA12f*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury just got home. Well some of us just got home. We will see the rest tomorrow or so. Show was off the hook.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...


nice pics bro!


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

mvaz28 said:


> Thanks!


Nice pic, thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...


Nice pic, Thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

any vids of the hop?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE WANT TO CONGRATULATE ALL THE WINNERS AT THE VEGAS SHOW!
PLEASE HAVE A SAFE CRUISE BACK TO YOUR HOMES...:angel:

Another Mesa Az member showing at the show.....
Go Whisper!!!:thumbsup:










United.....
We can make a difference!_


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I took a few pics


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...


*FIRME PICS ~ THANKS FOR POSTING THEM UP*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...



Great coverage!


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you all for taking the time to view our coverage. We are still editing and uploading the next batch of pics. Give us an hour and we promise to have the next round up. We'll also be uploading videos later today.
-Tony
www.4myride.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that stopped by my booth.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NastyBoy said:


> We got pictures!!!!
> 
> Over 1000+ of mostly all the cars, motorcycles, pedal cars and bicycles at the show. Not to mention videos of the concert and backstage interviews with Lil'Rob, MC Magic and Ice Cube.
> 
> ...


good pics...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks to everyone that stopped by my booth.


 :thumbsup:YUR WELCOME MIKE! LOL. :rofl:


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

We decided to divide the show into sections.... too many pictures!

For those of you looking for the indoor coverage, here's what we got so far. Please feel free to keep on checking through out the day as we are constantly uploading coverage.

-Tony

*http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/...oor-Cashman-Center-Las-Vegas-NV-Yihfbba01d8-1*


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS cc SAN DIEGO~


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS cc SAN DIEGO~


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

83bluemagic said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS cc SAN DIEGO~


Your ride? Car is pure sex! My homie and I kept on talking about it even though we didn't see it at the same time. Can I ask you to PM me the name of the color you used? I've been looking for a blueish-silver for a long time now.

-Tony


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Heres some pics i took


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 373695
> RO 8 time club of the year!


 Hey Broe. Please correct me if I m wrong, Most club paricipants, is that the same award as club of the year? Thanks.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Great Show this year and great performance by Ice Cube and lil rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*fuck ice cube to hollywoooooood keep it reel:buttkick:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 47 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 33 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*BIGTITO64* 
*ALTERED ONES* 
*L.A'nDUKE* 
*Lowridingmike* 
*StreetStyleL.A* 
*G_MOTORSPORTS* 
*cbone63* 
*traffic70* 
*congo* 
*majestics619* 
*cirilo0314* 
*6468* 
*1940chevy*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

The after hop 
Pinky took it. 
I had to leave right after this pic. Sorry guys


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright ladies and gents; we have been hard at work editing and uploading pictures of this event for your pleasure.

A few things came up:
Our memory card with the carhop somehow erased or didn't process the images. Needless to say we also lost the carhop videos.

We do, however, have the rest of the show. We've tried to minimize the concert as much as we could, but then figured plenty of you would probably enjoy multiple angles of the show, so we left enough for you to view.

The videos are still being worked on and will hopefully be live by tomorrow mid-day.

Hope you guys enjoy!

Outdoor: http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/Lowrider-Super-Show-Cashman-Center-Las-Vega-NV-EfDDcBaA12f


Indoor: http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/Lowrider-Super-Show--Indoor-Cashman-Center-Las-Vegas-NV-Yihfbba01d8

Concert & Bikini Contest: http://4myride.com/event/10-9-2011/Lowrider-Magazine-concert-featuring-LilRob-MC-Magic-WC-and-Ice-Cube-Cashman-Center-Las-Vegas-NV-o7HAeBaaB39

-Tony


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

will post more after work tomorrow


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

badass show well worth it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

The inland empire was deep at the Vegas super show representing we took home alot of trophy including one for first place 1948 panel. On the I 15 on our way home all u cee was ie clubs dipping home that shit was firme to the top for the big ie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> The inland empire was deep at the Vegas super show representing we took home alot of trophy including one for first place 1948 panel. On the I 15 on our way home all u cee was ie clubs dipping home that shit was firme to the top for the big ie


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

NastyBoy said:


> Alright ladies and gents; we have been hard at work editing and uploading pictures of this event for your pleasure.
> 
> A few things came up:
> Our memory card with the carhop somehow erased or didn't process the images. Needless to say we also lost the carhop videos.
> ...



*Thanks for the great pictures!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


felix96 said:


> View attachment 374259
> 
> View attachment 374258
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> Alright ladies and gents; we have been hard at work editing and uploading pictures of this event for your pleasure.
> 
> A few things came up:
> Our memory card with the carhop somehow erased or didn't process the images. Needless to say we also lost the carhop videos.
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE 
U WERE BUSY PEOPLE ..MADE ME FEEL LIKE I WAS THERE 2 ...LoL...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 374259
> 
> View attachment 374258
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*missed the mas firmes vegas showww*

qvos i send mines in full blast of respectos,from the looks of thee photos it was a must go to event.we missed on that one hopefully next year.congragulations on that bad ass car show.orole pues alratos c/r y destination famillia sacramento califas.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

thats bad ass !!!!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS cc SAN DIEGO~


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bikini contest and whore pics???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

X2 need whores


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NOT MANY PICS.


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Where are the cochinos at? Need some cochinos pictures.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

any glasshouse pics????


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

View attachment 374871




View attachment 374886


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa116/futures7owner/super%20show%202011/
this is the link to my photobucket tell me if it works


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

702s10owner said:


> http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa116/futures7owner/super show 2011/
> this is the link to my photobucket tell me if it works


thanks for sharing ya piks :h5:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

xavierthexman said:


>


NICE VIDEO X-MAN .................THANKS FOR THE LOVE........:thumbsup:


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Our first video. Please keep in mind we had issues with some of our equipment during the trip, so we lost some footage  

http://www.4myride.com/video/Lowrider-Super-Show-Las-Vegas-2011-feat-Ice-Cube-32iIb00AACJ

-Tony


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

6t5DROP said:


> NICE VIDEO X-MAN .................THANKS FOR THE LOVE........:thumbsup:


THANKS Brother! $50 camera off ebay production. lol Thanks for always keeping it real bro. Great job with the car.


----------



## rb619 (Mar 10, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> Your ride? Car is pure sex! My homie and I kept on talking about it even though we didn't see it at the same time. Can I ask you to PM me the name of the color you used? I've been looking for a blueish-silver for a long time now.
> 
> -Tony[/QUOTE thanks homie but i dont have a color code just mixed some toners


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> The inland empire was deep at the Vegas super show representing we took home alot of trophy including one for first place 1948 panel. On the I 15 on our way home all u cee was ie clubs dipping home that shit was firme to the top for the big ie


 Simon.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FEW OF MY FLIKAS FROM THE SHOW....FIRST BATCH OF PICS ARE FROM MOVE IN DAY






















































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*GOTTA GET SOME ZZZ'S BEFORE POSTING MORE FROM EL JALE 











































































































































































*


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

DAM, so many sick rides! missed show this year hope to make it next year!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*DAY OF THE SHOW PICS

































































































































































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

drasticbean said:


> I took a few pics


Here's a few pics I took.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon.


 Ttt


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ALBERT DEALBA BIG THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO TALK WITH US EVEN THOUGH YOU HAD YOUR HANDS FULL SETTING UP!






























*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FABIAN ON RECON WORK LOL!









































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> *GOTTA GET SOME ZZZ'S BEFORE POSTING MORE FROM EL JALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*That's what I'm talking' bout Homie! Those are some nice pics bro!*


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Great pics everyone!!! Heres a lil vid were workin on! Please wacth in HD,,


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*HUGO.... that's it... you ARE the king of Texas bro! I just gave my camera to a homeless man outside! What's the use of shooting anymore!*

*Awesome work bro...awesome!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> *HUGO.... that's it... you ARE the king of Texas bro! I just gave my camera to a homeless man outside! What's the use of shooting anymore!*
> 
> *Awesome work bro...awesome!*


*HA HA.....RAUL YOU AND I BOTH KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE KILLED IT!!! UM POINT OUT THE HOMELESS MAN...I NEED TO GET MY HANDS ON YOUR CAMERA.*


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I would've made a small dent in the picture game bur you bro.... I gotta buy a gallon on bondo to fill that huge dent you made!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

65rivi said:


> Well I would've made a small dent in the picture game bur you bro.... I gotta buy a gallon on bondo to fill that huge dent you made!


*GRACIAS.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE, BAD ASS CARS GIVE YOU BAD ASS PICS!*


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *GRACIAS.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE, BAD ASS CARS GIVE YOU BAD ASS PICS!*


You got down Bro! Great work !!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> You got down Bro! Great work !!


*APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:fool2::naughty:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

Who won first and second place in 79 and older luxury mild class


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

gangster 77 said:


> Who won first and second place in 79 and older luxury mild class


i did


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Thanks to all who stopped at our booth at the Las Vegas car show. -W.W.K.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


:nicoderm: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Great pics everyone!!! Heres a lil vid were workin on! Please wacth in HD,,


cool video!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Best quality photos I've seen of this past weekend yet HMART1970 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> Best quality photos I've seen of this past weekend yet HMART1970 !!!:thumbsup:


*MAN BRO....APPRECIATE THAT!*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

A lot more on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

nobueno said:


>



*SICK WORK JAE! GOOD MEETING YOU AND YOUR LADY STEFF, CRAZY TECHNIQUE YOU DO WITH THE TRIPOD.*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

nobueno said:


>


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> *SICK WORK JAE! GOOD MEETING YOU AND YOUR LADY STEFF, CRAZY TECHNIQUE YOU DO WITH THE TRIPOD.*


Thanks my friend! Likewise! Loving the photos!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

nobueno said:


> Thanks my friend! Likewise! Loving the photos!


*GRACIAS, JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DOGS!*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elchuy87 (Oct 25, 2008)

*THANKS FOR BAD ASS PIC*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

new clip!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> new clip!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:


im not 65 person but this fucken car is off the chain


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> im not 65 person but this fucken car is off the chain


Agreed!!!!


----------

